# Blood Ravens of the Thousand Sons?



## Fenrakk101 (Feb 23, 2008)

If anyone's noticed, the Blood Ravens have no history. They don't know their Primarch, Legion, or anything. GW has slowly hinted that the Blood Ravens are loyalist Thousand Sons. For Example, in the book Dawn of War Tempest, Arihman calls the Blood Raven 'Lost brother of Arihman'. Also, if you look at blackLibrary.com PDFs, the Blood Ravens are the same color as the Thousand Sons before the Horus Heresy. What do you think?


----------



## Red Orc (Jun 14, 2007)

If you want to know the answer, look at this thread here, if not, here's something completely different


----------



## sea dragons (Jan 14, 2008)

the blood ravens desended from 1k sons it leaves a hole. if these loyal remnants seperated when ??? why ???


----------



## inqusitor_me (Jan 27, 2008)

sea dragons said:


> the blood ravens desended from 1k sons it leaves a hole. if these loyal remnants seperated when ??? why ???


prob about the same time a loken and the rest of the loyal pups and prob the same reson


----------



## Fenrakk101 (Feb 23, 2008)

It is not yet proven where the Blood Ravens. GW said they could also come from the Word Bearers Legion.


----------

